# stuck accelerator - any ideas? (long)



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi,
Today, while driving my new '92 se-r in 5th about 65 mph, I braked and did not feel much decrease in speed. I let off the brake and the car pulled ahead hard (without my foot on the gas). Getting nervous, I braked again and the car slowed slightly, but as I pressed harder, it still maintained speed. I let up on the brake and again the car pulled ahead as if I was giving it gas. At this point I was getting really nervous (and going faster) so I depressed the clutch and slowed the car with the brake. The engine did not race so I let the clutch out and confirmed that everthing was back to normal. I drove the rest of the way home (and again later in the day) and everything was normal. 

The car is entirely stock.

Observations:
1. There was nothing around the gas pedal that could have held it (drivers-side floor mat had been removed). 
2. I had used the cruise control earlier in the day for the first time (just bought the car) but the master switch was off when this happened. 
3. The tube that has the throttle cable in it is not attached to the firewall. It looks to me like there is a little nipple on the end of the tube that should hold the tube to the firewall, but on my car this nipple (and the whole tube) is not held to the firewall. Perhaps this somehow prevented the cable from moving freely.

#3 is the only logical explanation I can think of but can someone confirm whether or not the tube holding the throttle cable is actually supposed to be attached to the firewall? Does anyone have any other ideas about what could have caused this?



Thanks,
Dave

ps. Perahps my car just thought I was driving like a weenie and wanted to flex its muscles


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd check the throttle cable for any kinks, step on and off it several times with the car off and see if it ever sticks. If it happens again, slip your foot under the pedal and lift it back up if it's sticking down. If that wasn't it, maybe the butterfly on the TB was sticking open. Otherwise it could be the Throttle Position Sensor if B12's have them. I'd go ask in the B11-B12 forum, they'd know better than us B13 guys.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Otherwise it could be the Throttle Position Sensor if B12's have them. I'd go ask in the B11-B12 forum, they'd know better than us B13 guys.  *


 He said it's his new 92 SE-R.


----------



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

Oops, I didn't update my car info by my name, but this post is about a '92 se-r that I bought last week (and I am loving it). I still have my b12, but it is seeing less use these days 

There are no kinks in the cable, just the 'issue' I mentioned about the tube not being attached to the firewall. I drove the car again today with no problems. When I press and release the accelerator it does not catch, but I think it could move a little more smoothly (barely noticeable). Could you explain more about the butterfly valve and throttle position sensor? What could go wrong with these to cause what happened? 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Oops, my mistake. Thanks B132nr, your wealth of knowledge is indispensible to the community! 

Anyway Dave, I was thinking it might be possible that the butterfly on the throttle body was getting stuck. Maybe pull your MAF to TB hose off and check how the butterfly operates if it's smooth or feels like it might be sticking a little. The other thing is that perhaps the TPS was malfunctioning, but I doubt it, if that were the case it probably wouldn't have corrected itself. I'd get that cable properly attached before I went looking for other reasons for the problem.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *Oops, my mistake. Thanks B132nr, your wealth of knowledge is indispensible to the community! *


 Your welcome sir and Thank you!

Maybe you should clean your throttle body just for good measures.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

i've got the same problem as well with my 92 SE-R.

my throttle cable is about to snap and i need a new one.

the part # is *1820162J01* as was given to me by the fellas at our local Nissan/Nismo parts supplier in El Paso TX. it costs *$40.56* w/o tax.

i checked ebay, and no luck there at all.
it looks like im gonna have to get one brand new from the dealer, eh?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I had the same problem but, I think it was due to the car sitting for so long before I bought it. There was a combo of problems, the T/B was sicking a little and the throttle cable was not as free as it should be. This is how I fixed it, Removed and cleaned T/B(not just clean but, CLEAN) sprayed a little silicon spray on all external moving parts and linkages. Then I took the throttle cable end(one in motor compartment) held it a high and strait as possible and sprayed silicon spray in there. I held it for a few 2 or 3 min hooked every thing back up and worked the throttle cable back and forth for a while. This worked for me, you might want to try it before you spend the $$$. I don't know if it was the right way to do it but, it worked.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

unfortunately for mine, the cable was frayed (is that what ya call it?)

it's finely braided steel cable with many thing steel wires and they were TORN near the firewall. the fraying continued as far as a foot deep!! it snagged and caught pretty often, so im glad i got it fixed.


----------



## drubin (Aug 5, 2002)

*follow-up*

I bought a new throttle cable this summer, but I still haven't installed it. One day it started sticking about every 5 miles so I tried moving one of the clamps that holds the throttle cable to a new position near the firewall so that it held the cable straight. 

The problem did turn out to be caused by this because since I moved the clamp, the problem hasn't happened in about 8 months. I should have posted a long time ago, but thanks for the suggestions.

I have also cleaned the butterfly valve and throttle body (both very dirty) and done a fairly thorough tune up and I'll be doing that stuff again soon.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats cool, it's good to hear you figured it out. I think next to your brakes not working a stuck accelerator is one of the worst things that can happen when your driving.(from a saftey standpoint) Well, good luck.

Erick


----------

